# Oil capacity difference for 2004 and 05-06.



## alandgre (Jul 29, 2008)

Is there a difference between the 04 Ls1 oil 
capacity and the 05-06 Ls2 oil capacity.
Just wondering.
Is the 05-06, 5 qts?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum alan

Not sure on the 04's LS1 but I believe its the same as the 05-06. LS2 05-06 the manual states it has a 6.5 qt capacity with the replaced filter. Mine shows full at 6 qts with a new filter.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the heard, Alan.
I usually put 5 to 6 qts on my 04. I know it takes all 6.


----------

